# SmartCover couverte par la garantie ?



## BulgroZ (9 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Ma SmartCover commence à se décoller sur le coté.
Je l'ai achetée en même temps que mon iPad 2, dans l'Apple Store du Louvre.
Savez si elle est couverte par la garantie, et si je peux la faire échanger ?


----------



## Gwen (9 Octobre 2011)

Si c'est une usure anormale, oui, c'est couvert par la garantie. Mais cela risque de ne pas être simple justifier.


----------



## BulgroZ (9 Octobre 2011)

Merci, Gwen.
Bon, cela vaudra quand même la peine que je passe au magasin à l'occasion...
Je vous tiendrai au courant.


----------

